# 04 Maxima SE Tires



## bobt7702 (Sep 13, 2005)

If anyone has replaced their OE Goodyear tires, what have you found that are better? Can you replace w/ 245-40-18 instead of 245-45-18?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

245/40/18 would be too small a rolling diameter, which means you speedo and odo would both read too fast.

Plus the huge wheelwells would look kind of silly with such small tires. You'd want to stick with the factory 245/45/18, or maybe go slightly larger with 255/45/18 (although given how narrow width the wheels are, I'm not sure I'd do that).

Are you looking for all season rubber, summer-only high performance rubber...? What's most important, stickiness or long tread life?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

bobt7702 said:


> If anyone has replaced their OE Goodyear tires, what have you found that are better? Can you replace w/ 245-40-18 instead of 245-45-18?


My RSA`s were just crap. I replaced mine with Hankook Ventus K104`s
They are 225/45/18(OEM size) They are excellent. I have pics.
Anyway is you want to play with tire sizes go to this site.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


----------



## bobt7702 (Sep 13, 2005)

*Thanks for Info*



Ratwayne said:


> My RSA`s were just crap. I replaced mine with Hankook Ventus K104`s
> They are 225/45/18(OEM size) They are excellent. I have pics.
> Anyway is you want to play with tire sizes go to this site.
> http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html


Thanks for info.
I bought some Dunlop Sport M3's but have not put them on yet. They have been rated highly by Tire Rack.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Let us know how they turn out. I hear nothing good about the OEM tires. why they continue to put the RSA and the Potenzas on these cars from the factory is a mystery to me.

it's like back in the 60s and 70s when people would buy a car with Firestones on it, and the first stop on the way home from the dealer was the tire shop to have something else installed.


----------

